# JAVA-Projekt (Bluej)



## marie3005 (20. Nov 2011)

Hey, ich brauch unbedingt Hilfe bei der nachfolgenden Aufgabe. Ich kenne mich leider überhaupt nicht mit dem Programmieren in Bluej aus, da ich den Einstieg bei Bluej nicht mitbekommen konnte. Ich habe wirklich überhaupt keine Ahnung, wie das funktoniert.. Die Aufgabe: 

Es soll eine Klasse erstellt werden in der vorkommen soll: Klassendiagramm, Verschiedene Datentypen, Konstruktor, Getter/ Setter - Methoden und Einfache Verzweigung.
Das Anwendungsgebiet ist beliebig, z.B.: Kiosk, Kino..

Ich wollte mich eigtl. für Kino entscheiden und habe gedacht, dass es später vll. so angezeigt werden  sollte:
Film
Raum
Preis
Laufzeit

Bisher habe ich nur das.. Ich weiß ist wirklich nicht viel und bestimmt auch falsch.


```
public Kino(double verkaufspreis, int raum, int laufzeit, string film)
    {
    this.preis = verkaufspreis;
    this.raum = raum;
    this.zeit = laufzeit;
    this.kinofilm = film
    }
    public Kino(double verkaufspreis){
```

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Gast2 (20. Nov 2011)

Ein wenig Eigeninitiative solltest du schon an den Tag legen, deine Hausaufgabe löst dir hier sicher niemand.

Das ist außerdem ne Aufgabe für die du nicht zwingend BlueJ brauchst, das lässt sich mit nem handelsüblichen Texteditor und der Konsole auch lösen.
Kannst du denn programmieren? Hakt es nur an der Bedienung von BlueJ oder hast du überhaupt keine Ahnung wo du anfangen sollst?


----------



## marie3005 (21. Nov 2011)

Ja, ich denke diese Aufgabe ist auch nicht so schwer, aber ich habe keine ahnung, wie man das mit Bluej machen muss. Ich hatte vorher schon mit VBA zu tun, war da aber auch nicht besonders gut drin. Wir sollen das jedoch mit Bluej programmieren.


----------



## ARadauer (22. Nov 2011)

Ja und jetzt... sollen wirs lösen? Kopiers halt von deinen Kollegen...

Wenn wir dir helfen sollen, musst du schon konkrete Fragen stellen...


----------

